#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  فروش آی سی های پردازشگر صوت دی وی دی های چینی

## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام. آی سی های خروجی صوت دی وی دی های چینی به شماره های زیر موجود است:
sd7402
8002
hst600a=6001جهت ارسال هماهنگی بفرمایید.
درخواست در پیام خصوصی یا تاپیک درخواست:
تاپیک درخواست قطعه از فروشگاه صابری

----------

*abady*,*DeDe*,*farzad.*,*hda*,*mehdifull*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*rashidi235*,*REZA164690*,*saroveh*,*Shami*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*باباخاني*,*سفیر امید*,*غزال*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام. آی سی  sd7401 هم رسید!

----------

*abady*,*DeDe*,*majid..*,*mehdifull*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*NICHICON*,*REZA164690*,*Shami*,*tahaali9095*,*باباخاني*,*غزال*

----------

